# chickens roosting in run



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have 3 chickens. at around dusk they usualy head for the run and into the coop for the night, lately they have started heading to the run and roosting on a high roost in the run itself. i have had to physicaly put them into the coop.
could this be the heat? or is it normal ?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

They may have had a scare by a predator in there. That is what usually keeps them from going back in. Look for tracks, or set live traps. Or man the cannon, or whatever you do!! How long have they been roosting in the run? It may have been long enough that you will have to break them of it. But, check for predators first.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Normal. Some chickens just like to roost when they feel like it where they feel like it. Out of the 14 chickens I have now 2 or 3 will be in one of my Red Pines everynight. If they are low enough I throw a football in the tree to scare them down or sometimes I just leave them up there. It does not mean you had a predator in your coop. I would just keep putting them in or close them up earlier so they dont have a chance to get up on the roost.


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not planning to build much of a coop at all. With as hot as our summers get, I think that the chickens will prefer to roost in the run.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

mine love to roost on the loading chute... i build the coop around the old sheep shed so the outside part is all around the chute, with the bird netting on top.. they crawl up under that or all over the chute.. kinda funny to see them do that hahaha.. plus its REALLY hot still!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cool cheersthanks for the advice, i left them out last night, they are in a secure run and we dont get many predators here (cardiff) i left to pop hole open and they went inside when it started raining then came back out. so i think they safe enough for now.


----------

